

JetBlue asks for rule waiver, plans to keep passengers on tarmac for 3+ hours - jaf12duke
http://blog.flightcaster.com/jetblue-asks-for-rule-waiver-effectively-anno

======
mseebach
_The fatal flaw of this logic is that the 3+ hour rule is not about JetBlue,
JFK, or flight operations. It's about passengers. Plain and simple. Should
passengers have to sit on the plane for more than 3-hours without going
anywhere? If the answer is "no", then abide by the rule. if the answer is
"yes, sometimes", then get rid of the rule entirely._

I'm guessing that JetBlue thinks the answer is "yes, sometimes". They're a
low-cost operator. Turning the plane around is expensive, and the cost, I'm
sure, is entirely on the operator.

This is a problem only because ATC can't tell one hour ahead of time if the
expected wait-time is 30 minutes or 3+ hours.

